# O/T Really creepy selling experience on Craigslist. Is this normal?



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

OK, so I'm trying to sell my 2005 Pacifica, and I figured I'd try Craigslist, since I know lots of people who have found lots of stuff that way. Within 24 hours of posting the ad, I got 4 emails thru the CL system. This is what they said (these are verbatim copied and pasted):

What it's present condition and why selling it? I want to purchase..

Is your item still available for sale? 

STILL AVAILABLE FOR SALE.

Iam interested pacifica

And I got a text message from a Florida phone number (car is listed where I live in PA) asking "Is chrysler pacifica available for sale"

I was suspicious, but I responded "Yes, still here"

He answered, "Anything wrong, what lowest offer would u consider"

Besides the fact that that's a crummy way to do business, it seemed fishy, and a Google search of the phone number turned it up on an ad for some apartments for rent in Orlando, which actually said it was originally posted on Craigslist a couple months ago... and Craigslist posts all sorts of warnings about apartment scams. So I stopped responding and edited my phone number out of the ad, along with adding a snarky line to the effect that I'd delete your email if it was a phishing attempt. I guess I gotta find a different way to sell this thing, but are vehix.com or cars.com any better? I'm trying to avoid Fleabay...

--rick


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I'd never post my phone number in any ad. You never know when some knucklehead will decide to search the ads and call in the middle of the night. In fact, I have a seperate e-mail address just for Craigslist (if I ever decide to sell there).

It's bad enough I get unintelligable e-mails - talking to them would be a nightmare.

Joe


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Rick, did you get any full offers that say they can pay via paypal and get the car later? I had a few of them. Its a scam that plays on paypal crap. Eventually we did have an honest regular person come and buy it, but never again. to many clowns to deal with.


----------



## jsdspif (May 15, 2004)

my friend was selling a car engine and within minutes of the ad showing up he got a response and the person said they wanted it and got his address and sent him a check , but the check was for more than the selling price and there was a note with the guy explaining he had bad credit etc. so he wanted my buddy to cash it and give him back the extra money . My friend knew it was a scam so he went to the police with the check and the guys return address and the cop laughed at him . he said that the police could work full time on various scams and never run out of work and told him to tear up the check and contact the person and tell them they've given it to the police and they are investigating it .
I had an instance selling a three wheeled pedal bike and I told the guy I was firm on the price but when he got here he only offered me half the money and then he started getting really belligerant so I ended up selling it to him because I was afraid if I didn't he'd come back and steal it . That ended my cl adventures for quite some time .


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

never invite strangers to your house for such a transaction. 
always arrange a neutral meeting place where there is a lot of public exposure and take at least one competent witness/bodyguard. 
too many people have been murdered at their home through public listings and thousands more ripped off.
sorry you felt compelled to give in to a bully. 
lesson learned. 
don't shrink from commerce, rather use practical means to protect yourself.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

jsdspif said:


> my friend was selling a car engine and within minutes of the ad showing up he got a response and the person said they wanted it and got his address and sent him a check , but the check was for more than the selling price and there was a note with the guy explaining he had bad credit etc. so he wanted my buddy to cash it and give him back the extra money . My friend knew it was a scam so he went to the police with the check and the guys return address and the cop laughed at him . he said that the police could work full time on various scams and never run out of work and told him to tear up the check and contact the person and tell them they've given it to the police and they are investigating it .
> I had an instance selling a three wheeled pedal bike and I told the guy I was firm on the price but when he got here he only offered me half the money and then he started getting really belligerant so I ended up selling it to him because I was afraid if I didn't he'd come back and steal it . That ended my cl adventures for quite some time .


like Al said....
i've noticed these "Practices" on my ebay selling, as well as more local venues
as well w/ in the past... 3 years.....
especially the part w/ the buying price is previously agreed upon....
then the buyer tries about every trick in the book 2 "Negotiate" a whole different , greatly-reduced price upon time 4 paying 

Bubba 123


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

If you are selling something like a car on Craigslist, give a Saturday/Sunday date the car is available for inspection and have it at a public location, like near a police precinct office at a shopping center. Tell anybody you might be dealing with up front that you will ONLY accept a cashiers check from a local bank, and would transfer ownership at that bank or your bank. Cover or photoshop out the license plate in the ad. You can actually protect yourself more on Craigslist than you can putting the car out in some parking lot with a "For Sale" sign in the window with your phone number on it. More audience and exposure to buyers, but to internet scammers as well. 

Anybody that would buy a car sight-unseen sure seems HIGHLY suspect, especially one who would buy a relatively low priced used car from a great distance. 

CL is a fantastic tool, people search it all the time looking for interesting or specific things, just like Fleabay. Way better than classified ads. I have a regional search pre-set on my ipod. Found the deal of a lifetime on a 1960's Alfa, a day late......


----------



## Illinislotfan (Mar 8, 2009)

Apparently, in some areas, local police are allowing the use of the police station to conduct transactions. See an excerpt from an article on craigslist crime.
"The crimes have become so common, both in Wisconsin and across the country, that Milwaukee police are recommending that Craigslist users arrange their transactions inside the police station. Doing so would eliminate the chances of being held up or beaten up during a sale. It would also prevent any false accusations of robbery or other wrongdoing. If you come across a seller or buyer who doesn't want to meet in a safe place, that may be an indicator that you shouldn't trust him or her, and move on to the next interested party."


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

I sold a car in one day on CL. Used only a blind email response with no phone number. You are going to get a few scammers/lowballers from any kind of classified ad. I also used an ad to get some help on a shed I was building and had a great experience.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Thanks for all the advice and for sharing your experiences. Looks like it's not unusual to get a few weirdo responses, they seem to go away after the first day or so. Those of you who have suggested meeting in a public place have me thinking... there's a Burger King not far from where I live; I might just set up an initial meeting there if I ever actually get a legitimate inquiry.

--rick


----------



## madsapper (Jan 25, 2001)

I have done well selling car parts over the years, stuff that would be too costly to ship if I sold it through ebay. I tried to sell my wifes old van and got a ton of broken english email low ball offers, without even seeing it. I ended up donating the van to karsforkids. Like most have said already, I rely on the craigslist add reply email, and don't post mine or a phone number...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

I sell all the time on craigslist. I use a cell number that I write out the numbers and some are alpha. ( one2three4) I use a Walmart parking lot as there is surveillance. I take an another adult male friend with me. Only meet during the day. If I get an e-mail I give my cell #. If they do not call I do not reply any longer. I do not receive text messages. Only way to ensure a good sale. CASH and CASH only.
I had one guy get belligerent. Needless to say I'm 5-11 and 275lbs. I'm fat yes, but when I get someone belligerent to me they think twice being my arms are as big as most peoples legs. That guy is now in prison as I called the cops and could smell the meth from his van so I called in his plate.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

OK, OK! I am NOT messing with jeepmon while I'm cooking meth in my van! LOL


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

when people are out of state, and they will send you any kind of check it may be bogus, 
they also may say they have a friend or worker who will pick up the car or other item, it may be bogus
or 
I got $3000 check for a $125 piano, they wanted me to cash it and send the extra money back! LOL, sorry not that stupid, i would never deposit any kind of check into my account. I would take to issuing bank, PO, or other company. But I do ask for PO MO, so i can take it there and have them verify it or cash it


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

I sell a ton of stuff on both sites and there's definitely an art to it, much different than selling things in a showroom. 

Phone number in an ad? Never. If somebody lacks the technology to send me an email they have no business replying to ads I placed on the web. Safety layer #1

In person, craigslist both totally rules and will make you scream. 

There are weirdos out there. Have your merchandise out in front of the house and never let them in or open a garage door. Safety layer #2

Personally, I am sketchy looking and don't get much trouble out of flaky people. So do your best to look like you're content to hit em with a piece of pipe. Safety layer #3.

As a buyer, I've dealt with a lot of older or otherwise frail looking sellers. The smart ones are definitely packing heat. As will I once I get old enough the hit em with a pipe strategy won't work. Safety layer #4. 

The more faith you place in mankind the more you'll be rewarded, both personally and financially. But giving good people the opportunity to be good is different than being stupid.

Believe it or not, for $20 items I sell a lot of CL stuff with what I call milkbox sales. I'll tell the people I'm not home but check inside the antique milk delivery box on the porch. Leave the cash if it's what you're looking for. Haven't been burned yet but have got a lot of nice notes and bunches of sales. I'm always home but it saves the hassle of waiting for late buyers. I only do it on stuff I've acquired for free or am willing to throw away, but it's frankly restored a lot of my faith in human nature. 

Sell smart!


----------



## paslotcarracer (Feb 12, 2012)

I actually sold a vehicle on craigslist a couple years ago. Had no bad dealings and the guy paid with cash. I guess I may have just been lucky.


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

440s-4ever said:


> Personally, I am sketchy looking and don't get much trouble out of flaky people.


Ha Ha!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Probably on the fringe of the curve, but it happens....

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...y-police-investigating-Craigslist-killer.html

In the grand scheme of life, I'd rather just buy stuff from a reputable dealer, in my community if possible, and donate stuff I no longer use, want, or need to charity. No regrets.


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

If you look at how many people are killed by "craigslist killers" versus how many people are killed in carjackings or muggings, it is FAR safer to use craigslist to sell items than it is to walk down the street or drive to the grocery store. 

Don't let the media scare you out of trusting other human beings. When you give in to the media scarecrows not only do the bad guys win, but so do the scaremongers. They are scaring you to earn advertising dollars and it's detrimental to quality of life. 

Be smart and make sure you set the stage for a safe sale. Then enjoy your fellow human beings. They will delight you more often than not. 

People are still inherently good. Few bad eggs, yes. Always. But the majority are delightful.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Happy ending.*



440s-4ever said:


> (snip)
> Be smart and make sure you set the stage for a safe sale. Then enjoy your fellow human beings. They will delight you more often than not.
> 
> People are still inherently good. Few bad eggs, yes. Always. But the majority are delightful.


+1 on this. Got the car sold today, to a girl who saw the Craigslist ad. Single mother of three, working thru nursing school, loves Pacificas and has been researching them in hopes of finding one. She loved it just from seeing the pics in the ad. Her dad came with her to look it over and approved. She was just SO HAPPY to get this car... She was a few hundred off my full asking price, but was willing to come up with that few hundred if I would wait a few more days. I told her to put it into new tires when she got it. Definitely one of those experiences where you come away feeling better about your fellow human beings like you said. 

--rick


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

that's a great ending...my wife loves her Pacifica so do may others...many have asked where they can get one...can't believe they stop production...congrats on your sale.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Rick, good, you got to attend the Merchants Square slot car show and sell your car. 
the best of both worlds. 
good day for you man, congrats.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

What a cool and Happy Ending to this thread :thumbsup: ....and Kudos to 440s-4ever for that Delightful and upbeat post.


----------

